# Female vs. Male sounds



## Woodstock'sMom

While I am fairly sure that my Lily is a she and not a he, I was wondering if anyone could post a video of a male cockatiel whistling and a video of a female whistling so I can compare the differences in sound?

I know males can "talk" but what about other sound differences?

I have been wolf whistling at Lily and wonder if she will ever do it back one day...


----------



## Valpo

Females don't usually do a lot of whistling. There are exceptions but whistling is mostly a male behavior. So if she's female she probably won't.

How old is Lily? Because based on the picture that you showed us in the other thread she is in fact female assuming thats an adult bird (over a year old).

If its still a young bird what you have to look out for is their face. A grey male's face turns yellow when he becomes an adult, a female's stays the same.

Here is a pic I found on the net that will show you what they look like.










Please be advised that the above only applies to Grey tiels like Lily.

If Lily is male, you will probably know that in 6 to 9 months and thats presuming Lily is not a mature bird yet. If Lily is over a year old, then she's definatly female.


----------



## Renae

Here is a video of my normal grey male, Mishka, whistling. 

http://youtu.be/hLoCma9Wpmw


----------



## Woodstock'sMom

Thanks!

After reading what you posted Valpo, it seemed to confirm that she is, in fact, a she.
She does have the dull orange cheek color, and definitely has the yellow with black markings on the bottom of the tail feathers.

She is about 2 months old, but if she already looks like that, is it safe to say she's a girl?


----------



## lperry82

If she is 2 months old then she can be either sex, have you tried the wing sexing as it worked on my lucky before she had her moult


----------



## Woodstock'sMom

Solace. said:


> Here is a video of my normal grey male, Mishka, whistling.
> 
> http://youtu.be/hLoCma9Wpmw


No, mine definitely does not sound like Mishka at all.
She makes a couple whistles but nothing fancy....at least not yet.


----------



## Valpo

Woodstock'sMom said:


> No, mine definitely does not sound like Mishka at all.
> She makes a couple whistles but nothing fancy....at least not yet.


The fact that the bird whistles might mean that Lily may be male.

But the young birds look female until they mature. The females stay looking female. The male's heads start to look yellow.

But if Lily is whistling at all I would say male. Louise spent her whole life with male birds that talk and whistle and she never picked up any of it. Because she is female. We have noticed the same thing with the other female birds. None of them whistle at all.

However the male's tend to pick it up from one another. If Lily is picking up whistling that says male. Especially considering the bird is 2 months old. A lot of females don't learn whistling in their entire lifetime.


----------



## roxy culver

A video of the whistles would help clear up whether she's making normal girl sounds or trying to whistle like a boy.


----------



## geenz

I have a female cinnamon who whistles heaps  She picked up what the boys in her cage were singing, she's just not as good as them, and she's definately a girl since they mate with her


----------



## Woodstock'sMom

I have been trying to get a video of her making noises but of course, when I turn the camera on, she gets quiet! lol

It's like tweets and chirps and seems to have no musical pattern or anything.

Hopefully will get a decent video soon....


----------



## roxy culver

Try turning the camera on but not pointing it at her, make her think you aren't paying attention to her. They're weird like that sometimes, they get camera shy for some reason.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom

*Update*

Ok everyone, I have FINALLY been able to get video of her whistling.
Today she was particularly talkative and sweet  and I managed to sneak the camera in the room to record it (she is apparently camera shy and goes completely still and quiet when i try to film her).

I will post the video here and in the video section. I will also try to post another photo, though they aren't too good.
Please tell me what you think as far as boy/girl sounds.

Keep in mind, these whistles are the main ones she makes but she also does vary it once in a while.

[IMG=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5849/cjt.mp4][/IMG]


http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/405/cjt.mp4/


----------



## xoxsarahxox

hmmm sounded like flock calling to me , which both sexes do.


----------



## Flick

It sounds like a flock call to me too. 
I would try the wing spot sexing and if you really want to know for sure, I think the DNA tests are only $20-$30.

Link to wingspot sexing: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307


----------



## Woodstock'sMom

Oh ok! Thanks guys!
Well, I will try to capture more secret videos of her when she gets whistling and chirping.
Like I said, she was particularly vocal and sweet today.
She had a great day. She got to hang out with me all day, I cleaned her cage (and rearranged it to prevent boredom), and since it was warm outside I took her outside (in her travel cage, of course) and gave her a spray shower and let her dry in the sun.
Then brought her in, gave her veggies (carrots and spinach leaves) and she got to hang out on me alllll day.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom

Flick said:


> It sounds like a flock call to me too.
> I would try the wing spot sexing and if you really want to know for sure, I think the DNA tests are only $20-$30.
> 
> Link to wingspot sexing: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307



Thanks for the tip on wing sexing!
I will definitely have to try that tomorrow when she wakes up.
She is only 2 months old and obviously hasn't had a molt yet so this should really help. 

I will let you guys know!


----------

